# Invierno en Mexico



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Today I was up on the roof putting down some impermeabilizante. I could have sworn when I started there was no snow on popo....


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry I cannot post photos but I have some great pictures of Popo 2 days ago from the plane and there is plenty of snow on top


----------

